# DC Keeps Superman Rights



## Steerpike (Oct 19, 2012)

A Court rejected an attempt by heirs of the Superman creator to reclaim copyright under the termination statute:

Heirs of Superman artist can’t reclaim their copyright, judge rules | Ars Technica

So...what 'should' a creator's rights be with respect to creations they've signed away?


----------



## Devor (Oct 19, 2012)

That sounds like a weird law.  Are there franchises that will now be shut down because the creators have reclaimed control?  I think 35 years of legal ownership is worth maybe a buyout option to extend those rights.  If owners have abandoned a character I can see it being reclaimed, and if you made Superman I can see deserving a piece of the action, but seizing control of a powerful successful franchise after 35 years is a bit much.


----------



## Shockley (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess I have a fairly negative view of this:

 1. The heirs didn't create anything.
 2. They sold the rights to Superman legitimately and legally. It's not just buyer beware, it's seller as well.


----------

